# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Εκπαίδευση σε τιμπράντο που δεν κατεβαίνουν σε διαγωνισμό

## cowboysxaris

Καλησπέρα! Κάτι που με εμποδίζει απο αυτά που διάβασα, λέτε ότι ειναι ακομη 3-4 μηνών ναι δεν μπορεί να καταλάβουμε πολύ καλα.. Αρα πιο μικρό ακομη πιο δισκολο, εμένα που μου έχουν πει ότι τα καναρινια φωνής μετά τον απο γάλακτισμο ξεκινά η εκμάθηση, και εντείνεται στην πτερωρια, βάζοντας τα αρσενικα μόνα τους σε κλουβακια. Που θα βρω εγω τα αρσενικα;;;;; Που θα ειναι τότε πχ κανα 3 μηνών...

----------


## jk21

μεχρι να τελειωσει η πτεροροια ,οτι και να σου πουνε ,αστα σε ανετη κλουβα πτησης  και θα ακουνε και απο κει το δασκαλο .στη συνεχεια μετα το τελος της  πτεροροιας (σεπτεμβρη και μετα ) γινεται ο χωρισμος σε ατομικα κλουβια εκπαιδευσης

----------


## panos70

εαν θελεις να κανεις σωστη δουλεια τοτε πρεπει να φροντισεις να υπαρχει δασκαλος μετα την πτεροροια μαζι με τα μικρα

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δηλαδή ολα τα πουλακια μαζί σε κλούβα πτήσης μέχρι και το τέλος τις πτεροριας και να ακούν ( μπαμπα, δάσκαλο,cd) και επιτα και αν θελουμε χωρισμα σε ατομικά και επιπλέον εκπαίδευση ;; Τωρα έχω 2 απορίες 1 κατα την διάρκεια τις πτεροριας δεν μπορούν να ακούν ( δάσκαλο-μπαμπα) γιατι και αυτός θα περνά πτερορια και θα ειναι ισυχος.. Επιτα αν δεν θελουμε να βάλουμε τα πουλακια σε διαδικασία εκπαιδευσεις μετά την πτερορια, τα πουλακια θα καλαηδουν έτσι και αλλιος;; Και σε τι επίπεδο; Δηλαδή ειναι υποχρεωτικό για να ακούσεις ένα πουλάκι να πέραση εκπαίδευση;

----------


## jk21

νομιζω θα καλυφθεις πληρως 

*Διδασκαλία - Εκπαίδευση καναρινιών φωνής Timbrados*

----------


## panos70

καλυτερα μπαμπα η δασκαλο της ιδιας γραμμης, cd  δεν θα σου προτεινα εγω ..........κανεις δεν πηρε champion με cd     :wink:

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ναι Δημήτρη το είχα διαβάσει αλλα αυτά τα δυο δεν μπόρεσα να τα ξεχωρισω,. Εδώ δεν θέλω champion, θα ειναι οκ αν απλα ακούνε κάτι μέχρι την πτερορια;; Η εκει δεν εχει γίνει σχεδόν τίποτα; Και θα πρέπει να τα απομονωσω κτλ κτλ;;

----------


## panos70

ολα τα καναρινια φωνης πρεπει να ακουνε απο τι στιγμη που βγαινουν απο το αυγο μονο της ιδιας ρατσας με αυτο που ειναι,αλιως ποιος ο λογος να παρεις καποια συγκεκριμενη ρατσα αν ειναι να λενε ολα τα ρεπερτορια ,θα ειναι σαν να εχεις κοινα ( και τα κοινα πολυ καλα ειναι, απλα δεν μπορουν να πουν συγκεκριμενες  νοτες για το οποιο επιλεγουμε τα ρατσας )

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ναι βρε Παναγιώτη δεν ρωτάω αυτό.. Δεν είπα να μην ακούν ούτε να ακούν άλλη ράτσα.. Δεν λίγο πιο καλα.. Και περιμένω να ξανά ακουσω

----------


## panos70

φιλε δεν καταλαβα τι με ρωτησες ;

----------


## cowboysxaris

Λέω.. Οτι πχ εγω που δεν ενδιαφερομαι για διαγωνισμούς, χωρίς αυτό να σημενη ότι θέλω ένα (πολύ κακο) φωνητικά καναρινι, πρέπει όπως δει ποτέ να τα αγλοβισω σε μόνα κλούβακια μετά την πτερωρια και να υποστούν εκπαίδευση, η θα ειναι οκ άκομι και με ότι θα ακούν την ωρα που θα ειναι στην κλούβα πτήσης κτλ, και θα ειναι οκ στο κελαηδισμα..;;

----------


## panos70

ναι θα ειναι μια χαρα ,δεν χρειαζονται να ειναι σε μονα κλουβακια για να μαθουν και να λενε το σωστο ρεπερτοριο ,και στην κλουβα μαθαινουν  μια χαρα ,στα κλουβακια τα βαζουν για αλλους λογους για να αφοσιωθουν μονο στο κελαηδισμα χωρις να παιζουν σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα,και να τελειοποιηθουν σε ολες τις νοτες δλδ στην λεπτομερεια

----------


## cowboysxaris

Πολυ καλό αυτό για εμάς που δεν θελουμε και το τσικ.. Αλλα είμαστε σίγουρη Πανο;;;;; Οτι απλα και μόνο όταν ειναι στην κλούβα πτήσεις μαθενουν ακούγοντας;;;

----------


## cowboysxaris

Και κάτι άλλο που εδώ δεν το ξανά άκουσα ποτέ, μου έλεγαν ότι τα πουλακια μαθαίνουν στη φάση της πτεροριας επιδι ειναι πολυ ήσυχα εκείνη την περίοδο, ενώ εδώ μιλάμε για ( διδασκαλία - εκπαίδευση ) προ πτεροριας και μετά πτεροριας. Όχι μέσα σε αυτήν!

----------


## jk21

Κατα την πτεροροια τα πουλια ειναι πιο ηρεμα και μπορει να προσηλωθουν πιο ευκολα στο να ακουνε ηχους και να μαθαινουν .Σιγουρα την περιοδο αυτη και τα ενηλικα εχουν μειωσει το τραγουδι ,ομως συνηθως αν υπαρχει δασκαλος στην εκτροφη ,δεν τον εχουν χρησιμοποιησει στο ζευγαρωμα και η ορεξη για αναζητηση θηλυκου (που μεταφραζεται σε καλεσμα με κελαηδησμα ) δεν εχει πληρως εκλειψει .Πολλοι επισης και εσυ που δεν ζητας και το ιδανικο ,χρησιμοποιουν cd για εκπαιδευση που ειναι για ολες τις εποχες .Βασικα δεν περιμενω να με επιβεβαιωσουν ,αλλα πιστευω οτι και οι πρωταθλητες με ποιοτικα cd που δεν βγαινουν παραεξω απο την εκτροφη τους ή τον στενο κυκλο τους ,σιγουρα βαζουν και cd 

τα ατομικα κλουβια χρησιμιοποιουνται ,αφου το κορμι εχει περασει την δυσκολη αλλαγη φτερωματος  και εχει αναπτυχθει σωστα σε μεγαλη κλουβα .Οι νεοσσοι ακομα ειναι σε φαση σωματικης αναπτυξης ! Πρεπει με το πεταγμα  να εχουν γυμνασει το θωρακα τους ,αρα και τις αναπνευστικες δυνατοτητες τους και εμμεσα τις δυνατοτητες για σωστο τραγουδι 

εκει λοιπον μετα την πτεροροια μπαινουν οπως θα ειδες και στο αρθρο ,σε ατομικα κλουβια ,για να ειναι ακομη πιο συγκεντρωμενα ,αλλα και να συνηθισουν τον χωρο που θα τραγουδησουν μπροστα στον κριτη.στη περιοδο αυτη μπαινουν σε μια επιπλεον φαση της διδασκαλιας .οχι μονο να μαθουν το τραγουδι των ενηλικων ,αλλα να μαθουν να ξεκινανε το τραγουδι την ωρα που πρεπει .την ωρα που απο το χαμηλο φως ή το σκοταδι ,θα τους ανοιγεται η κουρτινα και θα μπαινει φως (ετσι θα γινει και τη στιγμη της κρισης ).Παραλληλα οποτε καποια κανουν σφαλματα ,ειτε αν διορθωνονται να τα διορθωνουν ,ειτε αν ειναι κατι που το συνεχιζουν ,να απομακρυνονται σε αλλο χωρο ,μην επηρεασουν αρνητικα και τα υπολοιπα .Εσυ βεβαια με στοχους οχι διακριση σε καποιο διαγωνισμο ,μπορεις την αρχικη φαση ,να την πετυχεις βαζοντας ενα καλο cd ή βαζοντας τον πατερα των νεοσσων σου ,αν ειναι καλος χωρις σφαλματα και αν οι γεννες και το ταισμα δεν του εχουν επηρεασει τις φωνητικες ικανοτητες ( υπαρχει η φημη οτι οσα ταιζουν μικρα ,χαλα προσωρινα η φωνη τους .επειδη βαζω ολα μου τα πουλια για αναπαραγωγη ,αφου αυτην εχω στοχο και οχι την διακριση στο τραγουδι ,δεν εχω γνωμη αν αυτο εχει βαση )

----------


## odysseus

> ..........κανεις δεν πηρε champion με cd



Πανο, μιλας για Ελλαδα ή ανα τον κοσμο?

----------


## yannis37

τα πουλιά ακούνε και κατα φυσικά μαθαίνουν από 30 ημερών έως 2 χρονών ....ακατάπαυστα..... άλλες εποχες πολύ και άλλες λιγότερο. τον πρώτο χρόνο ειναι ένα 80-90% του τραγουδιού τους περιπου.
Ο κύριος λόγος που μπαινουν στα μικρά κλουβάκια ειναι για να μαθουν την διαδικασία του διαγωνισμού και της ολης φασης (πχ να τραγουδάνε οταν τα στηνουν).
δεν υπάρχει λογος να μπουν σε ατομικά κλουβάκια αν δεν κατέβεις σε διαγωνισμό.Οχι όλα μαζι φυσικά.το καθένα μονο του αλλά σε κανονικό κλουβί.
και..........σχεδόν όλοι βάζουν cd. και διακρίσεις έχουν πάρει.

----------


## panos70

> *odysseus*             Πανο, μιλας για Ελλαδα ή ανα τον κοσμο?


 μηλαω μονο για την Ελλαδα δεν εχω προχωρησει ακομη στο εξωτερικο,εγω αυτους που ξερω και εχουν παρει πρωτιες κανενας δεν εχει κανει διδασκαλια με CD , για να αποδεχτω το cd  πρεπει να εχω κανει ηχογραφηση δικα μου πουλια η πουλια της ιδιας γραμμης αυστηρα ,και οχι να παρω ενα cd με τιμπραντο που θα μου δωσει καποιος η θα το βρω στο διαδικτυο .... και οπως εχω ξαναπει σε αλλο ποστ  την καλυτερη εκπαιδευση την κανουν οι δασκαλοι , αν εχουμε τετοια δυνατοτητα βεβαια,εαν οχι τοτε αναγκαστικα  ψαχνουμε για cd και παρακαλαμε να μην εχει αρνητικες νοτες μεσα,τωρα για να λεει ο Γιαννης οτι σχεδον ολοι βαζουν cd ισως να γνωριζει πολυ περισσοτερα σε γνωσεις  απο εμενα η μπορει στον συλλογο  η τα φιλαρακια του να χρησιμοποιουν cd εδω εγω δεν ξερω κανενας παντως

----------


## jk21

Πανο απο κουβεντες που εχεις με τα παιδια  ,στην περιοδο της πτεροροιας ο δασκαλος << λεει >> κανονικα; αν ναι οκ ,αν οχι τα μικρα ειναι με τους γονεις  ή μονα τους και αν ειναι μονα τους ,απλα ακουει το ενα το αλλο ,με οτι σφαλματα μπορει να αρπαξουν απο φαλτσα αδερφια τους;

----------


## panos70

Με τα παιδια μελη που μηλαω ο δασκαλος δεν ζευγαρωνει για να περασει ποιο μπροστα πτερορια οποτε οταν τα μικρα αρσενικα τελειωσουν την πτερορια ο δασκαλος ειναι στα ντουζενια του και λεει ασταματητα, εχοντας και παλη την επιθυμια να ζευγαρωσει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ειναι όμως δυνατον ρε Πάνο να ασχολειται κάποιος με την εκτροφη καναρινιών φωνής και να μην έχει τουλάχιστον ένα δάσκαλο ?

Λέω εγώ τώρα......

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Με τα παιδια μελη που μηλαω ο δασκαλος δεν ζευγαρωνει για να περασει ποιο μπροστα πτερορια οποτε οταν τα μικρα αρσενικα τελειωσουν την πτερορια ο δασκαλος ειναι στα ντουζενια του και λεει ασταματητα, εχοντας και παλη την επιθυμια να ζευγαρωσει


Μπορεις να ζευγαρώσεις ένα δάσκαλο αλλά με μεγαλο μέτρο.

Δηλ.

Τον βάζεις μονο 1-2-3 μέρες μονο ....με την κανάρα και μόλις δεις το δευτερο αυγο..... τον εξαφανίζεις.......(ισα-ισα να βατέψει)

----------


## panos70

Πιστευω πως καθε σοβαρος εκτροφεας και μελος συλλογου που κατεβαινει σε αγωνες οφειλει να εχει τουλαχιστον δυο δασκαλους που να μην τους ζευγαρωνει και να τους εχει ετοιμους οταν πρεπει ,αλλα δεν ειμαι και στα κουμασια του καθε ενος για να ξερω πως ενεργει

----------


## jk21

> Με τα παιδια μελη που μηλαω ο δασκαλος δεν ζευγαρωνει για να περασει ποιο μπροστα πτερορια οποτε οταν τα μικρα αρσενικα τελειωσουν την πτερορια ο δασκαλος ειναι στα ντουζενια του και λεει ασταματητα, εχοντας και παλη την επιθυμια να ζευγαρωσει



Παντως απο μαρτυριες γνωστων μου που τους εχω δωσει πουλακια για να τους κελαηδουν μονο και οχι να ζευγαρωνουν ,ολα αυγουστο την παιρνανε την πτεροροια ,με μικροδιαφορες  .Πανο ακομα και να τελειωσει η πτεροροια ,τα πουλια δεν παιρνουν αμεσως μπροστα .τα περισσοτερα τουλαχιστον .


..... τον αυγουστο να τους επισκεφτεις και μπορει cd να μην δεις (θα το χουν κρυμμενο ισως ... ) αλλα αν ακουσεις δασκαλο να του δινει και να καταλαβαινει ,να με παρεις παραλια τηλ να μου πεις Μητσο τζαμπα δεν πιστευες τα παιδια !     ::

----------


## panos70

ναι αυτο μπορει να γινει τον βαζεις μεσα ,περιμενεις και στο 4 αυγο τον βγαζεις εξω νυχτα με φακο για να εχεις παντα ηρεμη την καναρα , σε σημειο που να τον ακουει αλλα να μην τον βλεπει και σηκωνεται  απο τα αυγα για να ειναι προς το μερος του και στο τελος τα παρατησει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Πιστευω πως καθε σοβαρος εκτροφεας και μελος συλλογου που κατεβαινει σε αγωνες οφειλει να εχει τουλαχιστον δυο δασκαλους που να μην τους ζευγαρωνει και να τους εχει ετοιμους οταν πρεπει ,αλλα δεν ειμαι και στα κουμασια του καθε ενος για να ξερω πως ενεργει


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζί σου Πάνο.

Πάντως με όσους εκτρωφεις έχω μιλησει ολοι μου ειπαν το ίδιο.....δηλ. οτι δεν επηρεάζει το πουλι στο κελαηδημά του αν τον ζευγαρώσεις 1-2 φορες....αλλα με τον τροπο που ανεφερα πιο πάνω.Δεν θα πρεπει να μπει στην διαδικασια ταίσματος της καναρας και των νεοσσών.

Και στην τελικη....ασε ρε Πάνο το πουλάκι να βατέψει κι αυτο το καημένο.....Μανούλα το γέννησε κι αυτο. :Love0038:

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη με οσους εχω μηλησει ολοι μου λενε ...... τι cd και βλακειες και ουτε εχω δει στα κουμασια τους cd player  και ηχεια εκει ........τωρα αν ειναι ολοι συνεννοημενοι και λενε ψεματα   ε....  τοτε σας λεω κι εγω

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ δεν σου ειπα οτι τα παιδια δεν εχουν δασκαλο  ή δεν πρεπει να εχουν δασκαλο .Ειπα οτι συγκεκριμενη περιοδο ,δεν τους αρκει ο δασκαλος .Επισης ειδικα οταν θελουν να δωσουν και ημισυνεχομενες νοτες ή και ασυνεχεις ή θα δημιουργουν πουλια με ταβανι στις επιδοσεις ,την επιδοση του δασκαλου  ή θα πρεπει να τα χτυπησουν και με κατι αλλο .Οχι απαραιτητα αταιριαστο με το στυλ του δασκαλου ... 

ποτε μην περιμενεις εκτροφεις να σου τα λενε ολα (τουλαχιστον εξ αρχης ) 
ποτε μην περιμενεις κατοχους πουλιων 90 βαθμων και ανω (προς διαθεση ....   :wink:    ) να σου πουνε οτι εκπαιδευση γινεται και χωρις δασκαλο 

.... ουτε εγω στο λεω ,οχι γιατι πιστευω οτι αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει ,αλλα γιατι πιστευω οτι για καποιον που δεν ξερει καποια τεχνικα ως προς την χρηση του ηχοσυστηματος ,την επιλογη καταλληλων τραγουδιων ,την επεξεργασια (με ειδικα προγραμματα ) των τραγουδιων αυτων ... ποιο ευκολο ειναι να στηριχθει στο δασκαλο !

----------


## odysseus

Nα κανω και μια "κουτη" ισως ερωτηση...
Οπως διαβαζω παντου, η μαθηση ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενη με τα επιπεδα τεστοστερονης.
Αν μπορουσαμε να εχουμε αυξημενη τεστοστερονη για μεγαλυτερο χρονικο διαστημα τα 2 πρωτα χρονια, δεν θα μαθαινε πολυ πιο ευκολα και ισως περισσοτερα ενας μικρος?
Αν ναι, με ποιον τροπο θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτο?

----------


## koukoulis

> Nα κανω και μια "κουτη" ισως ερωτηση...
> Οπως διαβαζω παντου, η μαθηση ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενη με τα επιπεδα τεστοστερονης.
> Αν μπορουσαμε να εχουμε αυξημενη τεστοστερονη για μεγαλυτερο χρονικο διαστημα τα 2 πρωτα χρονια, δεν θα μαθαινε πολυ πιο ευκολα και ισως περισσοτερα ενας μικρος?
> Αν ναι, με ποιον τροπο θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτο?


Γιώργο, είναι ας πούμε αφύσικο κι ενδεχομένως επικίνδυνο να προσπαθήσει κανείς να αυξήσει την τεστοστερόνη ζωντανών οργανισμών, εκτός κι αν είναι χαμηλότερη του φυσιολογικού. Σκέψου ότι στους ανθρώπους, η πολύ υψηλή τεστοστερόνη συνδέεται με αυξημένη επιθετικότητα και βία και για παράδειγμα στην ομάδα των serial killers σε φυλακές των ΗΠΑ, έχει βρεθεί αυξημένη αυτή η ορμόνη. Αναφέρομαι φυσικά σε τεχνητή αύξηση και όχι σε τόνωση μέσω διατροφής και μέσα σε φυσικά πλαίσια του ετησίου κύκλου ζωής των πτηνών.

----------


## jk21

η τεστοστερονη καθε οργανισμου ειναι κρισιμο μεγεθος που ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο να παιξει καποιος ,αν δεν βρεθουν διαπιστωμενα μειωμενες τιμες σε εξετασεις αιματος .Σε μικρα πουλια οπως τα ωδικα ,ειναι σχεδον ανεφικτη η δειγματοληψια επαρκους ποσοτητας αιματος για αυτες τις εξετασεις ...

αυτο το κρισιμο της υποθεσης ειναι που με εκανε να  εχω εγκαταλειψει ουσιαστικα το ψαξιμο (πρακτικη εφαρμογη ) ,σε κατι που ηδη ειχα βρει ,οσο αφορα την αυξηση της με φυσικους τροπους .Ακομη και με αυτους ειμαι πολυ πολυ επιφυλακτικος 

Ανεξαρτητα των παραπανω ,μια ενδεχομενη αυξηση της τεστοστερονης στο κελαηδησμα ,εχει θεωρητικα και αλλο κωλλημα .Οι εκτροφεις λενε οτι τα πυρωμενα αρσενικα (αρα με φυσιολογικα μεν ,αλλα αυξημενη τεστοστερονη ) δεν εχουν γλυκο κελαηδησμα αλλα νευρικο και δεν μπορουν να πουνε ολες τις νοτες .Για να το λενε ,θα το εχουν παρατηρησει ....

Αρα θελουμε πουλι που να εχει διαθεση για κελαηδησμα ,αρα να μην εχει προβλημα μειωμενης παθολογικα  τεστοστερονης ,αλλα να μην ειναι πυρωμενα ,αρα οχι αυξηση της τεστοστερονης σε υψηλα επιπεδα ... με λιγα λογια ας τα αφησουμε  με ραδικακι ,μπροκολακι ,ταραξακο ,ριγανιτσα και ολα αυτα που τα κρατουν υγειη αλλα νορμαλ !

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω Δημητρη δεν λεω κατι διαφορετικο,δεν ειπα οτι θα τα πλακωσουμε στη βιταμινες και στα σκευασματα ,για να πυρωσουμε τα πουλια ,ειπα οτι δεν  βαζουμε να ζευγαρωσουν αρσενικα που θα τα χρισημοποιησουμε για δασκαλους για να περνανε ποιο μπροστα πτεροροια και γιατι με το ζευγαρωμα και το ταισμα τα αρσενικα ''πεφτουν''φυσικα και θα τα δωσουμε χορταρικα (παντα με μετρο) και οχι καθε μερα ( ενα καλοκαιρι και συμφωνα με αυτα που ακουγα εφαρμοσα κι εγω τα χορταρικα καθε μερα,διαφορετικο και αραντιστο απο φαρμακα  και σε μερος που το ειχα φραξει για να κραταω μακρια τις γατες και τους σκυλους, ...καλα πλυμενα ,στεγνωμα με χαρτι κουζινας  και μετα στον ηλιο με σιτα για να μην πηγαινουν ουτε οι μυγες ..... το αποτελεσμα ; μετα απο ενα μηνα συνεχους χρησεις τα πουλια ειχαν ολα διαρροια ,τα σταματησα  μαχαιρι και μετα απο δυο τρις εβδομαδες τα συνεφερα ) θεωρητικα μπορει να στεκει αλλα πρακτικα σε εμενα μου παρουσιασε προβλημα,οποτε ..........ΠΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ σε ολα τα θεματα )

----------


## odysseus

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι επιθυμητες ακραιες καταστασεις που μπορει να θεσουν σε κινδυνο την υγεια του πουλιου.

Ομως, αν στις περιοδους που η τεστοστερονη ειναι σε χαμηλα επιπεδα (βλ. αναλυση απο τον Χρηστο: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CF%83%CE%B7 ), δωσουμε μια αυξηση, αυτο δεν θα αυξησει την ικανοτητα μαθησης του πουλιου?
Δεν θα εχουμε καλυτερο και πιο γρηγορο αποτελεσμα στην μαθηση?
Αν ναι, τοτε αυτο δινει "προβαδισμα" σε εναν διαγωνιζομενο εκτροφεα ... (οπως προβαδισμα δινει και η εσπευσμενη χρονικα αναπαραγωγη, εφ' οσον εχει περισσοτερο χρονο για να εκπαιδευσει τον διαγωνιζομενο)

Και βεβαια στον φιλο Χαρη που δεν εχει (προς το παρον πιθανον) σκοπο τους διαγωνισμους (οπως και γω ... και αρκετοι αλλοι), δεν δινει ενα "+" στα περιορισμενα χρονικα διαστηματα μαθησης των 2 χρονων,ωστε να εκπαιδευσει καλυτερα το καναρινι του?

----------


## panos70

Γιωργο το θεμα ειναι πως θα καθορισεις ακριβως την μικρη αυξηση οπως λες και οχι να σου ξεφυγουν σε λαθος σημειο ,γιατι ναι δεν θα κατεβεις σε διαγωνισμους αλλα αν τα πουλια αρχισουν να μαθαινουν λαθος νοτες και να τις λενε ,τοτε σιγα σιγα σε 3-4 χρονια θα εχεις τιμπραντο χωρις σωστο ρεπερτοριο τιμπραντο και αν ακουνε και καμια αλλη ρατσα σε κανενα μπαλκονι τοτε το εχεις χασει το παιχνιδι

----------


## jk21

Πανο εγω απλα ανεφερα τις επιδρασεις τις τεστοστερονης ... δεν ηταν μομφη σε κατι που ειπες !!!(εξηγηση στο << και γω δεν λεω κατι διαφορετικο >> ) 

Γιωργο η τεστοστερονη ειναι ορμονη .Αν στην πτεροροια πεφτει ,αυτο σημαινει οτι η φυση το επιβαλλει στον οργανισμο του πουλιου ,γιατι προφανως ειτε βοηθα στο πιο ευκολο περασμα της πτεροροιας ,ειτε ειναι συνεπεια της πτεροροιας (αυτα ειναι ψιλα πτηνιατρικα γραμματα που δεν τα ξερω ... ) .Οτι και να ναι ομως ,αν επεμβουμε σε αυτο ,ενα απο τα δυο ή και κατι αλλο που απλα δεν το ξερουμε αποσταθεροποιειται ... για μενα προτεραιοτητα μου δεν ειναι ουτε η εκπαιδευση ,ουτε οι διαγωνισμοι .Για αλλα παιδια ισως ειναι και αυτο να ωφελει ή να μην ωφελει ... εγω απλα δεν θελω να το αγγιξω (ασχετα αν το χω ... στο ντουλαπι )

----------


## yannis37

σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ειπα Πάνο για διδασκαλία μόνο με cd !!! 
μιλάω πάντα αν εχεις στην κατοχή σου κάτι εξαιρετικό, κατι επιπλέον που θες να περάσεις στα πουλιά σου και δεν το λένε αυτά που ηδη έχεις γιατι οι φράσεις μπορεί να ειναι 12 αλλά υπάρχουν αρκετά που μπορουν να πουν σε κάποιες απο αυτές.
3/4 με μια ωρα το βραδάκι πριν κοιμηθούν ειναι οτι πρέπει.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Μέχρι τωρα (έμαθα) αρκετά αλλα κρατώ, αλλα με δυσκολεύουν και αλλα πετάω, ένα πράγμα που θέλω να διευκρινισω, ειναι αν κατάλαβα σωστά, ότι τα πουλακια είτε πάρουν την εκπαίδευση σε σκοτάδι, είτε απλα ακούγοντας, πρέπει να ειναι σε ατομικά κλούβακια;; Δεν μπορούν μέσα στην κλούβα πτήσεις;;

----------


## jk21

Τα ατομικα κλουβια μπαινουν σιγουρα μετα την πτεροροια (πριν η κλουβα πτησης ειναι πληρως απαραιτητη ) και κυριως για να συνηθιζουν το χωρο στον οποιο θα τραγουδησουν μπροστα στον κριτη .το μικρο μεγεθος του κλουβιου διαγωνισμου ,βοηθα στο να ειναι συγκεντρωμενα στο τραγουδι τη στιγμη της κρισεως ,αλλα αν δεν πας σε διαγωνισμο ,τοτε και ενα ατομικο κλουβι νορμαλ μεγεθους ,αρκει και ειναι και πιο υγιεινο για το ιδιο το πουλι και την καθημερινη διαβιωση του .Στην κλουβα πτησης θα μπορουσες να τα εχεις κρατημενα οχι μονο στην πτεροροια αλλα και μετα ,ομως υπαρχει το εξης προβλημα : στην πτεροροια ακομα ακουνε και σπανια λενε και αν λενε ,το τραγουδι δεν ειναι με πληρες ρεπερτοριο .Μετα αν ειναι ολα μαζι ,αρχιζουν καθως ενηλικιωνονται οι τσαμπουκαδες και μερικα ειναι περισσοτερο κυριαρχικα .Αυτοματα τα πιο αδυναμα σαν χαρακτηρες ειτε δεν κελαηδουν ή το κανουν πιο αραια και οχι με πληρη ξεδιπλωση των δυνατοτητων τους .Παρολα αυτα εγω που δεν παω σε διαγωνισμο ,εχοντας σαν προτεραιοτητα την διαβιωση τους σε μεγαλο χωρο ,κρατω 4 αρσενικο σε χωρο  90 Χ 50 χ 40 σχεδον  και δεν εχω σοβαρα τετοια προβληματα .Ομως στη σωστη εκπαιδευση(για λογους που δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλοτερος να σου εξηγησω και δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβαινες κιολας )  παιζει ρολο και η θεση των ατομικων κλουβιων ( βαζουμε τα πουλια με τα ατομικα κλουβια ,το ενα κατω απο το αλλο ,συνηθως 4αδα ) .Αν λοιπον θελεις να πετυχεις το μεγιστο στο τραγουδι τους ,θελεις ατομικα κλουβια ,οχι απαραιτητα διαγωνισμου ,αλλα και διαγωνισμου αν φυσικα θες και φυσικα να μαθεις τον τροπο εκπαιδευσης ,που τα μυστικα του ,πρεπει να ακουστουν απο αυτους που τα ξερουν σωστα και καλα ! εγω δεν ειμαι απο αυτους  ...

----------


## cowboysxaris

Σε ευχαριστω! Τωρα με μια σύντομη σκέψη που έκανα, θα έχω αυτές τις 3 κλουβες (ζευγαροστρες), την μια για ζευγαροστρα, την άλλη πτήσεις, την άλλη θα έχω μόνο του τον αρσενικό για να κελαιδαει, και επιτα 3 μικρά κλουβιά για μετά την πτερορια καμία 30 μέρες για εκμάθηση και τελος

----------


## MAKISV

χμ... και εαν καποιος ρε παιδια θελει να ξεκινησει και δεν υπαρχει δασκαλος??τι γινεται?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> χμ... και εαν καποιος ρε παιδια θελει να ξεκινησει και δεν υπαρχει δασκαλος??τι γινεται?


Aνοίγεις το προφίλ του *MAKISV*  και στο τοίχο του θα βρεις 3 cd για την εκπαίδευση τους.

----------

